
Disclosure of Beneficial Ownership After the Panama Papers - Dowwie
https://corpgov.law.harvard.edu/2016/10/07/disclosure-of-beneficial-ownership-after-the-panama-papers/
======
Dowwie
TL;DR: "The Report suggests that for anyone wishing to conceal their
beneficial ownership there are ample legal means to do so. But—even more
significantly—the survey suggests that the majority of firms are failing to
engage in meaningful disclosure and existing disclosure and the reporting
rules are not having the intended effect."

